# Low tech foreground plant advice



## Bsponsler (Dec 31, 2012)

I started this low tech tank back in January and thanks to the advice of many members here it has been successful. It is a 60 gallon cube with fluorite substrate, a finnex fugeray 24" led, and canister filter. I currently have healthy water sprite, Anubis, and java ferns growing with very little algae. At the front of the tank I had originally planted dwarf sag but it never took. I think the Par rating is just too low for it with 24" of water above. 

Any recommendations on something low growing or grassy that might be happy in front of the rocks at the front of the tank? No C02 and very light ferts.

Thanks


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Crypt. Parva.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I know you didn't ask about it but I'd ditch the resin airplane, as it distracts from your great aquascape.

Since you don't do much in terms of ferts, have low light and aren't using CO2, a great "carpeting" option would be Crypt parva. It grows slower than you can imagine, can handle really low light, only requires the occasional root tab.

Update: Looks like PaulG beat me to it.


----------



## Bsponsler (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea, the resin plane was a birthday gift from my five year old son. It's the cost of doing business and keeps my wife quiet when I fuss with the tank. Does anyone know where I can get the crypt parva?


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

I heard Marsilea minuta are good.
You may also look up "low light carpet" on this forum


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Petsmart has crypts. They started carrying it around here, looks very similar to parva.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

i have low light down there, and my Marsilea minuta half browned out, but there are a few green stems here and there - but i wouldn't say it's flourishing.

dwarf sag actually works well for me, so if that doesn't work for you, i definitely wouldn't do Marsilea minuta. Hmm, not sure what would be easier to grow then - never tried crypt parva but it sure sounds popular above!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Check out the For Sale section here on the forum. 



Bsponsler said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the crypt parva?


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh, two other plants that have worked well as foreground plants for me in low light are Blyxa japonica and Lobelia Cardinalis 'Dwarf.' In higher light the Blyxa can even be a tall background grass, but in low light it retains a nice green grassy look and doesn't grow much, so not much trimming needed. The Lobelia emersed can get big and flower, but submersed it just has pretty round leaves and stays short but stout. 

Here's a pic of them, this is my tank from the side so they are in the foreground in the front right corner of the pic:


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Really like the lush growth on the water sprite! The entire composition composition is really pleasing and I like the tall rectangular shape of the tank. 

Very interested to see what people suggest and what you choose for a low light foreground plant. I've got a similar situation in one of my tanks.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I have had crypt parva in a low light tank for two years. It still has not grown, nor has it withered. It does allow for open swim areas


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Aquaticz said:


> I have had crypt parva in a low light tank for two years. It still has not grown, nor has it withered. It does allow for open swim areas


Wow, not grown at all in 2 years!? That's somewhat disheartening to hear, I just got in some plants today, including Crypt Parva which I was hoping would eventually become a decent carpet for me.

Even if it doesn't grow, it's a lovely plant.

I'm going to suggest it for your tank as well Bsponsler. It's nice & hardy, low light, and unlike most other Crypts it isn't know to suffer from "Crypt Melt", losing leaves when first planted and when water conditions change& such.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I just ordered a bunch of Crypt parva to use as a foreground in my 20L. I'm planning to use osmocote + root tabs & see how it does. Hopefully I've got enough on the way to at least lightly cover the area I've got planned for it!


----------

